# My Top Secret GTR



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Well my new Skyline has finally arrived and its well worth the wait. It was built and tuned by Top Secret in Japan making 580ps. Anyway enough waffle I'll let the pics do the talking.


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Awesome Stevie. :thumbsup:


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks Neil. You had any news yet mate?


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes mate hopfully picking it up Mon or Tues if the REG docs and tax disc arrive.


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

NBM33 said:


> Yes mate hopfully picking it up Mon or Tues if the REG docs and tax disc arrive.


Thats great mate. Fingers crossed for you. C'mon DVLA, get yer finger out


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Skyline*

Looks very nice, wil be good to have a look at some point. Ae the lights fogged up or is it just the light reflecting in the pic


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

markyboy.1967 said:


> Looks very nice, wil be good to have a look at some point. Ae the lights fogged up or is it just the light reflecting in the pic


Cheers Mark, no the headlights aren't fogged up its just the light reflecting although they do need a little bit of elbow grease as they are slightly yellowy.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

very nice, i especially like the mirrors.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice car

like the wheels

mirrors - we just sold a set of those to a customer on here

off to top secret next week for a nose about


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Looking good, I take it you finally got a buyer for the GTT then ?


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Thats gorgeous !!!!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I love it, The interior is a bit flamboyant. But hey, I can't criticise! That shoulld keep you awake :thumbsup:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Lovely :smokin:


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Cheers guys. I'm delighted with it. Liam, yeah the GTT went to Northern Ireland a few months ago.

Big thanks to Jurgen @ JM-Imports for importing it for me.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sow how does it drive, or is does the engine needs to be run in?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ah right it was a global auto car


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

GTR-Dreamer said:


> Sow how does it drive, or is does the engine needs to be run in?


It drives pretty sensibly off boost (which around town is most of the time) but as soon as you hit 4000rpm the T78 starts waking up, all hell breaks loose and its a case of holding on to the steering wheel


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

matty32 said:


> ah right it was a global auto car


Yeah Matt it was a Global car.:thumbsup:


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

u sneaky sod mate lol loving it buddy absoloutly stunning


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds good to me!  




vizibledog said:


> It drives pretty sensibly off boost (which around town is most of the time) but as soon as you hit 4000rpm the T78 starts waking up, all hell breaks loose and its a case of holding on to the steering wheel


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

speedr33per said:


> u sneaky sod mate lol loving it buddy absoloutly stunning


 Cheers mate:thumbsup: I did wonder how long it would take you:chuckle:


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

vizibledog said:


> Cheers mate:thumbsup: I did wonder how long it would take you:chuckle:


only one day mate lol :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Congratulation! That's one beautiful 33


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

speedr33per said:


> only one day mate lol :thumbsup:


 Nice one. Will need to catch up soon so you can tell me all about the 'ring mate.:thumbsup: 

PS I'm still looking for those indicators mate. I think they might be in a box at my mums. I'm over there tomorrow I'll have a search. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

vizibledog said:


> Nice one. Will need to catch up soon so you can tell me all about the 'ring mate.:thumbsup:
> 
> PS I'm still looking for those indicators mate. I think they might be in a box at my mums. I'm over there tomorrow I'll have a search. Sorry for the delay.


no probs mate and the ring was awesome :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

I love the adavn RG wheels, IMO they look better than the II.


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for the good comments guys.:thumbsup: 

I'm already making a mental list of things to buy but first of all I think bigger injectors and a remap will be in order:smokin:


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Great car.

I thought I saw it somewhere before. Now I remember it coming up for sale in Japan. 

Advan wheels suit the R33 really well. I had them on my old EVO which also looked ace :clap:


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

The side skirts are really cool. Underneath they almost go halfway across the car. Must be for aerodynamic purposes. I'll try and get some pics.


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

that is one awesome skyline :bowdown1: keep the pics coming, i cant get enough of it.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

vizibledog said:


> Cheers guys. I'm delighted with it. Liam, yeah the GTT went to Northern Ireland a few months ago.


Any pics of the old GTT so I can keep an eye out for it over in NI?


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

skyline69_uk said:


> Any pics of the old GTT so I can keep an eye out for it over in NI?


This is my old GTT mate.....


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Here is a breif spec list of what I know about. I;m sure there's more to be found:thumbsup: 

TRUST T78 TURBO
TRUST MANIFOLD
TRUST TYPE-C -Waste gate (open air)
TRUST Front single pipe
HKS STEP1 IN264 EX264 camshaft
HKS METAL HEADGASKET
HKS MACHINED HEAD
NISMO bulk fuel pump
EARLS stain mesh fuel line
GREDDY PLENUM
SARD 600CC INJECTORS
TRUST 3 layer type intercooler
TRUST surge tank
ARC OIL Catch tank
TRUST FRONT INTERCOOLER PIPES
HKS OIL cooler
KIT RONDAVIS all aluminum 3 layer radiator
SARD FPR
SAMCO HOSES
Z32 AFM
APEXi power intake
TRUST suction pipe Main reforming full Mega N1 muffler of persimmon
APEXi N1 PRO height pitch KIT
ORC twin plate clutch
NISMO Big operation cylinder
APEXi power FC computer
HKS EVC4 boost controller
APEXi super AFC Data system 
R-SPEC turbo timer
ULTRA digital speedometer
ST-MAY boost gage
HKS water temperature & oil temperature guages
NISMO 320KM full scale white meter
TOP SECRET front bumper
TOP SECRET side steps
TOP SECRET rear spats
N1 BONNET LIP
MILLER AERO MIRRORS
RECARO SR3 BLUE seat left and right
VICTORIA EVOLUTION1 steering wheel 
SAFETY 21 6 point type roll Cage
VEILSIDE shift knob
ALPINE CD player
ADVAN RG white 18×9.5+12
POTENZA RE-01 245-40-18


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

skyline69_uk said:


> Any pics of the old GTT so I can keep an eye out for it over in NI?


Ironically my old GTT has now been bought by a guy from Edinburgh so will be coming back to Scotland. Its a funny old world.


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Well the car is now off to Checkpoint for some upgrades and a remap. I'll post up the results after Calum and Sam have worked their magic. Cant wait:thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Thats a lovely tidy looking car you`ve got there. I especially like the seats although im not sure about the bottle holder. Aren`t the injectors a little small for that turbo though?


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

hodgie said:


> Thats a lovely tidy looking car you`ve got there. I especially like the seats although im not sure about the bottle holder. Aren`t the injectors a little small for that turbo though?


Thanks Hodgie. The injectors are being upped for the remap.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Stunning car. Good job.


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

so the car has finally moved from its resting space mate pmsl be good to see it done mate


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

speedr33per said:


> so the car has finally moved from its resting space mate pmsl be good to see it done mate


Ha ha ha. Yeah bud its finally done a few more miles. Hope to be doing a good few more once its mapped and if I get the time:thumbsup:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

very tidy, love it :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

What a sweet looking GTR


----------



## pizzaboy (Oct 25, 2006)

Stunning clean GTR there, not many here in Glasgow at all. Reminds me of Skytoys before it went to the graveyard. Very nice purchase indeed.


----------



## Devil GTR (Apr 15, 2007)

that's good looking GTR and mods too.:clap:
i'm a fan of top secret workshop and body kit too.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

A beautiful example from Global Autos you have there, i have seen your old GTT about, the wheels have changed since you have sold it


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Cheers for the good comments guys



steveyturbo said:


> A beautiful example from Global Autos you have there, i have seen your old GTT about, the wheels have changed since you have sold it


Hi Stevey, ironically my old GTT is back in Scotland again. Its a funny old world.


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Well unfortunately its all gone Pete Tong 

One of the pistons has failed and after testing it appears Number 4 cylinder has 92% leakage and there is a lot of oil in it.

The head will be coming of shortly and hopefully there is no other damage other than possible bore scoring which will be removed when bored for new pistons.

So I'm currently drawing up a shopping list for the rebuild. I'm seriously considering a Tomei 2.8 stroker kit. HMMM


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

gutted for you mate  but fingers crossed for you


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

speedr33per said:


> gutted for you mate  but fingers crossed for you


Cheers stevie. I'm gutted mate. It is something i always intended to do but just not this soon. Have to have a think about how far i want to take the car now to see what scale the rebuild will be. I'd like to go for the 2.8 stroker kit but it is expensive.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Damn that's bad news Stevie, beautiful car, hope it's not too long till it's fixed.

Charlie.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

wtf? what the hell happened there?

youve only had this afew weeks, thats totaly sh*t


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

try not to rebore block more than 87mm

any bigger pistons and you weaken the block to much for big single turbo power"!

sorry to hear bout this........

pm me for a list of trusted tuners to help you out - that would be my reccomendation - its not a guarentee!!

good luck!


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

matty32 said:


> wtf? what the hell happened there?
> 
> youve only had this afew weeks, thats totaly sh*t


Tell me about it mate. I'm gutted. I've hardly driven it.


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

tuRBy said:


> try not to rebore block more than 87mm
> 
> any bigger pistons and you weaken the block to much for big single turbo power"!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice tuRBy. Much appreciated mate.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

would take it back to the dealer/importer mate, 
sounds abit iffy only a few weeks of ownership and this happens, not good 
hope you get it sorted mate


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Micky Hanson said:


> would take it back to the dealer/importer mate,
> sounds abit iffy only a few weeks of ownership and this happens, not good
> hope you get it sorted mate


To be fair, the importer has been very concerned about it and we have came to a compromise.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well if JM-imports are good enough to compromise then fair enough, its a global auto car so it should be a-ok

i assume it was remapped etc and all checked before it went out 

sometimes these things happen 

i got your pm & replied


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Well every dark cloud has a silver lining. Dont you just love getting parcels.
Many thanks to Newera and Erics Performance Parts for super quick international delivery.:bowdown1:


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm still waiting for the new JE pistons, rings, Eagle rods and ARP bolts to arrive but here is what I have so far....
Nissan N1 Water Pump








Tomei Oil Pump








Tomei Oil Pan Baffle








Tomei Head Gasket








Tomei Timing Belt








ATI Super Damper








And a Hand Commander with Extension Lead for the Power FC


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

your welcome


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Can i be so rude as to ask how much the ATi Crank damper was and where u got it from.

thx
Mike


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

MIKEGTR said:


> Can i be so rude as to ask how much the ATi Crank damper was and where u got it from.
> 
> thx
> Mike


PM sent dude


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

can you Pm me that too please! 

Cheers

Chris


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

G40tee said:


> can you Pm me that too please!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


PM'd also mate:thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

MMMM, shiny new bits!! Good luck with the rebuild. How much power was she putting out when the unfortunate event happened? Did you change the injectors?

Cheers

Ben


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> MMMM, shiny new bits!! Good luck with the rebuild. How much power was she putting out when the unfortunate event happened? Did you change the injectors?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ben


Cheers Ben, the injecters were upped to 700's mate. The car had previously made 580bhp in japan but was probably only making 450-500bhp when I got it, as it was running low boost. It all went pete tong when the boost was increased to get up to nearer the 580. 

Cant wait to get it built back up stronger and hopefully should be mapped to produce about 600bhp ish. I'm still waiting on my pIstons, Rods and Rings coming from the USA which is taking forever:bawling:


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Amazing; absolutely gorgeous


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Well finally all the goodies have arrived and I'll be dropping them off with Calum soon.
JE Forged Pistons
















Forged Eagle Rods








JE Rings








Nissan Timing Belt Tensioners








And finally a Grid Dancer








Let the Rebuild begin


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

A Top Secret bonnet would really finish off the car?? not the Carbon one, get the FRP one and paint it to match the car. Why didn't you go HKS F-Con?? step up from the PFC.


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

pupsi said:


> A Top Secret bonnet would really finish off the car?? not the Carbon one, get the FRP one and paint it to match the car. Why didn't you go HKS F-Con?? step up from the PFC.


I plan on getting a few more Top Secret goodies The Power FC was already on the car and is sufficient for now mate. I may look at upgrading in the future but as I say the Power FC can handle it at the moment.


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Well just another wee addition to the build Oh and Calum is also modifying the head to improve oil flow return to the sump. Will be based on the following ideas...
1.Block off one oil feed in the block (RB26’s have this standard) 
2.Fit an appropriately sized restrictor to the other feed. The size of the oil pump is one of the determinates for the size of the restrictor, ie; a high flow, high pressure pump needs a smaller restrictor. Constant higher RPM needs a smaller restrictor etc. 
3. Fit an external oil return from the rear of the cylinder head to the sump
4. Drill out the oil return galleries in the head and block
5. Machine around the oil return galleries to facilitate access for the oil 

Anyway here's the latest part......
Mines Triple Flow Baffle Plates


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cool 

i am pleased your parts arrived safe as always


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

matty32 said:


> cool
> 
> i am pleased your parts arrived safe as always


Yep. Top class service as always Matt :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just shout when you want the Top Secret bits


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

matty32 said:


> just shout when you want the Top Secret bits


I will do. Wont be till next year now.


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, I went up to Checkpoint today to see how the guys were doing. The engine is now stripped and out and should be off to get bored out this week. :thumbsup: The guys have also found that the gearbox has been modified too. We keep finding out more and more stuff about the car that we didn't know  Anyway enough babble here's what we all like.....


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

The block and the damage to cylinder 4...


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

More...


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Another small addition to the car. Time for the HICAS to go. Lock it out.


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Well I've had a few more goodies through the post. Just waiting on a few more.

First of all thank you Opie Oils.








And thank you to Performance Guru.


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

*Game on!!!!!*


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Thats going to be a cracking motor when done mate....shame its gone the wrong way round....that a new turbo? What bhp you looking to run with now? Whats happened to your old turbo?


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Geordieboy said:


> Thats going to be a cracking motor when done mate....shame its gone the wrong way round....that a new turbo? What bhp you looking to run with now? Whats happened to your old turbo?


Thanks matey. I'm hoping for something around 700bhp. It is a new Turbo, just decided on a change. GT4094R. I'll be selling the T78 with Trust Manifold and Greddy Gate.


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Im looking around that mark myself bud.....YHPM


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Update coming soon....


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

poooooorrrrrrrn


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

Looking very nice mate good job what made the piston do that


----------

